# Why Audaxing is like Tinder without sex...



## redfalo (25 May 2018)

... and nine other lessons I learned in 55 long-distance rides since 2014.

Due to a mishap on the Brompton the other week, I currently have more time on my hand than I had wished for, and used it to pen down a few reflections on the magic thing that long-distance cycling is: 

https://cycling-intelligence.com/20...udaxes-and-16785-long-distance-km-since-2014/

Looking forward to your feedback
Cheers
Olaf


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 May 2018)

Thanks for posting the link. I’ll be sure to read your reflections as I’ve got a bit of an Audax itch that needs scratching and any good info is a bonus.

Graham


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 May 2018)

Thank you @redfalo 

As an Audax newbie I am finding this fascinating. Still only 10 minutes in, but this article is a keeper. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 May 2018)

Just finished reading it.

Invaluable.

Thanks for making the effort to write it.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 May 2018)

Thank you, Olaf. Verb sap. Hope your recuperation and rehab progress apace and we'll both be in Paris next summer.


----------



## Bazzer (25 May 2018)

Very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Jul 2018)

@redfalo GWS.

That was a splendid read, so good in fact, I am almost tempted enough to have a go at an audax.


----------



## savannah3107 (30 Aug 2018)

^That's just what I thought. Great read, thanks


----------

